# Möglichkeiten mit bat dateien!



## Kajotex (9. November 2003)

Also ich habe gehört das man bat dateien so einsetzen kann das sie automatisch dateinen verändern wenn man sie aktiviert.... bsw das 300 dateine in zip umgewandelt werden!

nun wollte ich fragen ob man einen wunsch von mir mit bat befehlen einfach erfüllen kann!

ich möchte meine homepage umlagern auf einen anderen server... jedoch sind auf diesem server nur bilder mit der größe von 125 kb erlaubt!
ich habe erst daran gedacht alle zu editieren, zu verkleiner und als gif abzuspeichern! das ist aber mühsam und ich wüsste gerne ob man das auch mit bat dateien erledigen kann!
es sind 181 jpg format dateien wobei die größten 441 kb groß sind! ich wollte das so haben das das programm die dateine als gif abspeichert und automatisch die länge und breite so verändert das es 125 kb maximum ergibt! dabei soll das bild jedoch nicht verzerrt werden!

ist das möglich oder muss ich mit die ziet nehmen?


----------



## Erpel (9. November 2003)

Andere Möglichkeit: Die Batch Funktion von Adobe Phostoshop. Da gibt es ein Videotutorial zu.


----------



## Kajotex (9. November 2003)

hab ich adope photoshop? Oo``
nein! :]


----------



## Retlaw (10. November 2003)

Batch-Dateien bestehen aus gespeicherten Konsolen-Befehlen, damit kannst du genau das machen was du in die Dos-Box eintippst, nur eben automatisch.

Aber es muss ja nicht gleich Adobe sein, andere Programme wie Paint Shop Pro z.B. haben auch so eine Funktion, einige davon gibts auch kostenlos oder als Testversion.


----------



## bergermi (2. Februar 2004)

Irfanview kann dies in einem Zug durchführen.

Dies ist ein Freeware Programm und kann im Batch Modus konvertieren, umwandeln, größen Ändern ......
Es ist so vielseitig das ich hier nicht alles aufschreiben kann.
Das ist der Link :
www.irfanview.com/


----------



## nightdancer (2. Februar 2004)

Paint Shop Pro 8 läßt sich mit Python scripten und gibts auch als Freeware ( http://www.jasc.com )


----------

